# Sat Nav muting box (first build only)



## Chip_iTT

For the avoidance of doubt (as the lawyers say) the Nav Control input does NOT mute the radio, merely softens it so you can hear the Nav instructions over the music. Â So you cannot use this to play MP3 etc through the radio. Â

Box has phono audio input from PDA, audio output to HU, Nav Control output to HU and 12V power input. Â Will be supplied with flying lead phono cable for input, pre-wired HU loom (push on mini-spade connectors) and power cable unterminated. Phono input cable approx 25cm, HU Loom length approx 75cm to reach HU from behind ashtray area, power cable approx 1 metre. Supplied with fitting instructions and setup info.

Box has 2 adjustments, Sensitivity and Audio level, as different PDAs have different output levels. Â Sensitivity adjusts how much signal is needed to trigger box, Audio adjusts volume of speech over (softened) music. Â Once set you only need to ensure PDA volume levels are the same each time you plug it in. Â Delay after speech finishes is preset to approx 1/4 sec.

Cost will be Â Â£45 inc P&P.

For comparison, Ford active cables are Â£70 - 90, the Philips AUX cable for their Sat Nav system is Â£48 for just a cable, no electronics.

Please note this is not an alternative to Denison iPod gear - it is purely to utilise the Nav inputs and will still allow the use of CD changer, etc.


----------



## Rhod_TT

Me Me Me. I'll have one (if it works properly).

Rhod


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Please!


----------



## WabbiTT

I'll have one (if its cheap...  )


----------



## Chip_iTT

> Me Me Me. Â I'll have one (if it works properly).
> 
> Rhod


What do you mean, "if it works properly... " ....
oh ye of little faith :


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Yes please  If it will work with my single knob head unit.

J x


----------



## stevett

I'm interested 
I assume I'll be able to play ipaq mp3's though it as well :


----------



## kop

Me too please!


----------



## Wak

> I'm interested
> I assume I'll be able to play ipaq mp3's though it as well Â :


Sorry if I have it wrong but just want to clarify this point...

the sat nav trigger on the head units dims the sound not mutes it.....it allows mixing of sat nav instructions over the music.

If you intend to use this for an auxiliary input, playing mp3's will not be an option as the sound will mix and also I believe its only a single +/- input i.e. mono.

The telephone mute switch would do this but thats also only a mono input.

Best way I know with least fuss of mp3 ing is an FM transmitter like the AudiaX.

This cable idea is good for building a pda satnav input to mix mono sound into the music or trigger mute and sound through the phone trigger.

I have to say you could have a strong market in this idea for other car forums and pda owners... 

p.s. If I have got this wrong, please IM me and i'll Â make changes.


----------



## Chip_iTT

> Sorry if I have it wrong but just want to clarify this point...
> 
> the sat nav trigger on the head units dims the sound not mutes it.....it allows mixing of sat nav instructions over the music.
> 
> If you intend to use this for an auxiliary input, playing mp3's will not be an option as the sound will mix and also I believe its only a single +/- input i.e. mono.
> 
> The telephone mute switch would do this but thats also only a mono input.
> 
> Best way I know with least fuss of mp3 ing is an FM transmitter like the AudiaX.
> 
> This cable idea is good for building a pda satnav input to mix mono sound into the music or trigger mute and sound through the phone trigger.
> 
> I have to say you could have a strong market in this idea for other car forums and pda owners...
> 
> p.s. If I have got this wrong, please IM me and i'll Â make changes.


WAK, as I haven't yet had the HU out of the car I was going by input from others... what you say makes a lot of sense... u dont need stereo instructions  wil know more after weekend I hope - if I get time (wife, kids, etc. permitting! : ) to try things out in anger


----------



## Wak

Would you like a picture of the pin inputs for the stereo, I have a chorus 2 at home I can take picures of and post up for information, pins are the same on the concert 2 as well.


----------



## Wak

Chorus/concert 2 Pin outs:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/radio-ii/radio-ii.htm


----------



## theendisnye

I would be interested at the right price. Steve


----------



## UK225

Please put me down for one as well


----------



## justinp

To ensure I donâ€™t get forgotten please count me in

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## Sim

I am interested too.


----------



## Chip_iTT

OK, so we are up to 10... thats enuf to get the ball rolling, but the more the merrier!

See update in msg #1 for latest info


----------



## UK225

I am happy with price but would prefer no supplied loom & just connector block if possible.


----------



## Chip_iTT

> I am happy with price but would prefer no supplied loom & just connector block if possible.


OK, but why? Connector block involves more work in assembly and engineering of box... not saying it couldn't be done... but someone has to do it... and time = money... will think on it


----------



## UK225

Its not a problem if you cant, the reason I wanted it like that was my wiring is already all installed & just waiting for the box, I dont need to go anywhere near my HU etc to fit Â 

But what ever is easiest for you m8, I can always modify it to what I need Â ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT

well you can always chop the cables down... i could leave the ends open for you  then u can do what you want...


----------



## UK225

> well you can always chop the cables down... i could leave the ends open for you  then u can do what you want...


Thanks that would be great.

I was wondering when you estimate having the product ready for shipping ? ;D

I appreciate there is probably a lot for you to do but I am itching to get my hands on one of these Â 

In case as always with group buys you get people drop out....if this was the case would there be a possiblity that manufacture would not go ahead if it was only for a few people ?

Finally if this was the case is their any chance of a copy of the schematic Â


----------



## Chip_iTT

> Thanks that would be great.
> 
> I was wondering when you estimate having the product ready for shipping ? Â ;D
> 
> I appreciate there is probably a lot for you to do but I am itching to get my hands on one of these Â
> 
> In case as always with group buys you get people drop out....if this was the case would there be a possiblity that manufacture would not go ahead if it was only for a few people ?
> 
> Finally if this was the case is their any chance of a copy of the schematic Â


Situation is I am currently building second prototype to prove repeatability, then will aim for small production run of 10 - 15 early in Jan. There seems to be enuf interest to justify it.

If there isn't, then I will consider build to order or kit of parts.

Here is the first prototype, re-engineered with loom


----------



## UK225

Very nice Irving you Â obviously take some pride in this project its a tidy looking bit of work 

Although I prefered prototype 1 with the connector block Â ;D


----------



## Sim

Looks very nice


----------



## kop

I too would like one......but would also prefer prototype 1, as my current system is set up the same as UK225 and we already have a loom in place!

Any chance of that??

Will take the prototype 2 if thats all is available..... ;D ;D

Does look good though!!


----------



## Chip_iTT

> I too would like one......but would also prefer prototype 1, as my current system is set up the same as UK225 and we already have a loom in place!
> 
> Any chance of that??
> 
> Will take the prototype 2 if thats all is available..... ;D ;D
> 
> Does look good though!!


Thanks... i always subscribe to the philosophy if it looks right, it probably is right...

As to loom-less boxes... what I propose is to produce, to order, a short loom with a connector block. Â Now, do you want the phono input lead or just have audio inout on the block too? Â And did you run your audio in the loom with screened cable up to the HU? I want to minimise engineering of the box as this costs time = money. Â At the moment I have a single hole for cable entry/exit. Â Adding a connector block to the box means at least 3 more holes plus some fiddly wiring...


----------



## UK225

Hi Irving

My current setup is I have a minijack-minijack cable that runs from my iPAQ to the rear of the HU this cable is screened, at the rear of the HU I made a short cable with the OEM connector block on one end & a minijack socket on the other the cable is not screened but is only about 4 inchs long max I have wired this only taking the L+ & Gnd from the minijack because I like you had heard of iPAQ audio output failure becuase of shorting L+ & R+.

In an ideal world I would just add another minijack-minijack cable between my iPAQ & the input on your box & use the existing from the output of your box to the HU.

Kop setup is pretty much the same as mine.

Clearly its best that whatever is easier for you would be the way to go


----------



## Chip_iTT

what about the Nav Control line? Â So if i replaced the spades with a mini-jack plug (2.5mm) and a mini connector block for Nav Control and swapped the phono input socket for a line minijack socket (2.5mm) then your existing cables would suit...


----------



## UK225

> what about the Nav Control line? Â So if i replaced the spades with a mini-jack plug (2.5mm) and a mini connector block for Nav Control and swapped the phono input socket for a line minijack socket (2.5mm) then your existing cables would suit...


That would be fantastic Irving if possible 

I have a feeling the minijacks may be 3.5mm though but will check I could well be wrong.

This would make things a lot easier saves having to take quite a bit of the trim apart again.

Merry Xmas !


----------



## Chip_iTT

same to u. aim to please 

won't you still need to feed cable from HU down to box behind ashtray? so requiring much trim to be removed anyway?

let me know jack size...u said minijack which is usually 2.5mm, 3.5mm is usually quoted as such. What about the Nav Control line? will a 1-pole screw block suffice?

I assume bare ends on power lead is sufficient?

If you tell me lengths I can make all cables exactly right length for you, else I'll leave them as previously stated.


----------



## UK225

> same to u. Â aim to please
> 
> won't you still need to feed cable from HU down to box behind ashtray? so requiring much trim to be removed anyway?
> 
> let me know jack size...u said minijack which is usually 2.5mm, 3.5mm is usually quoted as such. Â What about the Nav Control line? will a 1-pole screw block suffice?
> 
> I assume bare ends on power lead is sufficient?
> 
> If you tell me lengths I can make all cables exactly right length for you, else I'll leave them as previously stated.


Hi Irving

My TT will be in bits likely this Sunday I will measure cable lengths\connector size etc

Many thanks for being flexible.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Chip_iTT

> Hi Irving
> 
> My TT will be in bits likely this Sunday I will measure cable lengths\connector size etc
> 
> Many thanks for being flexible.
> 
> Cheers
> Morgan


No probs mate. Changing the connector types is quick and easy option 

btw, where did/do you pull 12v switched from? Â I got a 4 way lighter thing and modded it to separate into 2 separate feeds. Â Gonna wire 2 to +12v off back of existing lighter and via a relay to the other two. Relay coil will be powered from +12v switched... so 2 lighter sockets will be perm on, and 2 switched...


----------



## UK225

At the moment I have tapped into fuse 5 at the back of the fuse board for a switched feed, but will be changing this once I have your box.

Currently I just have a switch & a relay to enable Nav commands :-[

I will try & find a place easier to tap into to, as running the cable from the fuse box neatly really means dropping drivers lower dash & dash pod, I have removed these bits a few times but it is a hassle the first time you do it.

I report back with my findings on Sunday as to the nearest feed


----------



## Chip_iTT

Great, was hoping to do my install Sunday, if I can find a mounting kit...using the sucky thing on screen right now but not ideal and not going to be perm.

I understood there was a row of spades under the dash somewhere for this purpose.... for phone accessory etc....

If not, I may look to wire up one of the spare fuse holders (think there is one from memory).

Incidentally... how loud do you have your PDA volume...all the way up?


----------



## UK225

> Great, was hoping to do my install Sunday, if I can find a mounting kit...using the sucky thing on screen right now but not ideal and not going to be perm.
> 
> I understood there was a row of spades under the dash somewhere for this purpose.... for phone accessory etc....
> 
> If not, I may look to wire up one of the spare fuse holders (think there is one from memory).
> 
> Incidentally... how loud do you have your PDA volume...all the way up?


I have you seen the Proclip for the TT ? Its a neat mount for the passenger side knee brace that you can then attach a powered holder to.
TT shop sells them but may be cheaper from www.handnav.co.uk

If you drop the drivers lower dash you get access to the bussbars where a lot of people take feeds from, if you do take a feed from here fuse it right at the bussbar. I have taken some feeds from this for other stuff 12V perm & 12V switch can be picked up from here.

Their is a spare fuse holder but it is only wired on one side on the fused side there is no contact in the terminal IIRC.

Generally have PDA full volume it has a very poor output probably not helped by me only using one channel in my adaptor.


----------



## Chip_iTT

> I have you seen the Proclip for the TT ?


Yes, but prefered the approach Wak used... except I can't find that bracket on the dashmounts website



> Generally have PDA full volume it has a very poor output probably not helped by me only using one channel in my adaptor.


Yes, same here, even with 2 channels, its not really high enuf. Sat Nav needs 1v audio i think, most PDA about .2-.3v max, hence the Mk2 box has about x10 gain (adjustable) for audio, so PDA can be set to normal use volume settings.


----------



## theendisnye

I use a BRODIT mount http://www.brodit.com/frameset.htm which is nice and easy to both install and use. Instead of using the screw fixing approach I went for Heavy Duty velcro which would allow me to easily use it in other circumstances.

Steve


----------



## Rhod_TT

Just posted PDA bracket stuff here.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... tart=10#12

Rhod


----------



## Chip_iTT

Yes, i saw them Rhod... looks good, does it let the radio cover close ok? and how does it mount to the car...easy and removeable?


----------



## Rhod_TT

> Yes, i saw them Rhod... looks good, does it let the radio cover close ok? and how does it mount to the car...easy and removeable?


Yep. Radio cover and glovebox both work fine. It mounts to the car behind the aluminium knee brace using existing bolts only so the car is not damaged at all. The dashmoutn bracket did need drilling to get the hole pattern right for the IPaq mount. The onyl problms are thet it makes it a little difficult to get to the volume control (not too hard - but not the normal way) and it vibrates from side to side (a little) at certain speeds - but I managed to reduce it a lot using a square of high density foam between the bracket and the centre console. It's higher than the other way and doesn't affect the leg position of the passenger.

Rhod (maybe this should go over to the main thread now).


----------



## Chip_iTT

update on page 1


----------



## ADB

Definatley interested in this, please put me down for one.

Andy


----------



## Chip_iTT

further update 14/1/04 in msg #1


----------



## jonah

Why dont u advertise this on a few other forums?
RS246
Audi Sport net
Tyre smoke
might be a few people there intrested.
Jonah


----------



## Chip_iTT

will probably do after initial burst... there is a limit to how many i can build at once


----------



## jonah

> will probably do after initial burst... there is a limit to how many i can build at once


Have you thought of offering this unit to a comapny to make and supply?


----------



## Chip_iTT

yes, but without the volume there is no ROI for a 3rd party and the pricing would be higher (as it would if i charged for the real cost of my R&D and assembly time)... its a fairly specific item, even across the whole Audi range...

From my own experience of small production runs this would need to have a guaranted volume of some 500+ units at this price point and margin to make it viable for a small company to take on...

I could get it assembled by a 3rd party... it would add about Â£10 to the cost per box on a minimum of 100 boxes...

I have had extensive experience in the past of designing/building one offs and small production runs for specialist applicatons - mainly military and aerospace where no-one batted an eyelid at Â£5000 to assemble half a dozen copies of a specialist module

even getting a proper PCB etched for this would not be justified for less than 25 units if manufactured by a 3rd party...

of course if anyone on the forum can offer their services for PCB manufacture ( I have the foils), assembly or WHY, I'd be interested to hear...


----------



## Chip_iTT

List so far (*=IM'd details):

UK225 * 
Rhod_TT 
Dont I recognise you 
Wabbit * 
JackiesTT 
SteveTT 
Kop 
theendisnye 
Sim 
ADB


----------



## Chip_iTT

List so far (*=IM'd details):

UK225 * 
Rhod_TT 
Dont I recognise you *
Wabbit * 
JackiesTT 
SteveTT 
Kop 
theendisnye 
Sim 
ADB


----------



## UK225

Come on peeps confirm your interest & lets get this group buy moving


----------



## Sim

I am in ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT

List so far (*=IM'd details): Â 
Â 
UK225 * Â 
Rhod_TT Â 
Dont I recognise you * 
Wabbit * Â 
JackiesTT *
SteveTT Â 
Kop Â 
theendisnye Â 
Sim *
ADB *


----------



## Chip_iTT

List is getting bigger  - almost enuf to get started on


----------



## Rhod_TT

Sorry guys. Can't justify it at the moment (my single switched wire is fine for what I need) - plus I'm not using the TT so much now. Sorry.

Rhod


----------



## Chip_iTT

np Rhod...

but guys, I still need 2 more to get started, because of initial tooling for PCB. I'm going to IM all those that registered interest but haven't IM'd me yet


----------



## Chip_iTT

List so far (*=IM'd details):

UK225 * 
Rhod_TT 
Dont I recognise you * 
Wabbit * 
JackiesTT * 
SteveTT 
Kop 
theendisnye 
Sim * 
ADB *


----------



## nutts

How much per person?


----------



## Chip_iTT

Â£45 NuTTS, but to you.....

...Â£45 as well


----------



## Chip_iTT

Actually if we only get 6 takers  the price will have to be Â£47.50.


----------



## Chip_iTT

List so far (*=IM'd details):

UK225 * 
Dont I recognise you * 
Wabbit * 
JackiesTT * 
SteveTT 
theendisnye * 
Sim * 
ADB *

Gentlemen (and ladies)... we have lift off!!! 7 is just enuf


----------



## UK225

Excellent news Irving... I am sure their will be more takers, often with things like this its not till other forum members start talking of their new aqusistion that suddenly others then want one : ;D

I was getting IMs about the Bentley cd for about 4 months after the GB had finished ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT

Yep. Printed Circuit board layout is done










Before making these up I want to do some more testing to see if we can eliminate some of this 'engine' noise. I think its coming in on the ground line... on mine there is no noise unless the PDA is powered by the car - waiting on feedback from JustinP re his installation, cos his is bluetooth and has no wired GPS. I suspect the power supply to the PDA is not as clean as it might be for audio purposes... I have some ideas how to resolve but means getting the box out of mine again ... I have getting the glove box off down to a fine art now 

Will keep you all posted....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

nice one!

PCB looks pretty 

which is about as much as I am qualified to say really


----------



## boggie

BUGGAR! Why didn't I spot this thread sooner! :-/ 
Irving, have you gone into production yet? If not can I have one please? (pretty please :-*).
I will send you IM to beg further.
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## Chip_iTT

Updated list (*=IM'd details):

UK225 * Â Â 
Dont I recognise you * Â Â 
Wabbit * Â Â 
JackiesTT * Â 
SteveTT Â Â 
theendisnye Â * Â 
Sim * Â 
ADB * Â 
Boggie

State of play... after some further testing (courtesy of JustinP) have identified an issue to do with balanced v unbalanced when both SatNav and Tel inputs are being used (basically unbalancing Sat Nav allows significant noise ingress on the Tel inputs). Â Have a fix but haven't had a chance to yank my box out yet to make the changes....

Want to do this before committing PCB design to copper for obvious reasons....


----------



## a4ace

This is exactly what i've been looking for!  Sorry I don't have a TT, I'm from an Audi A4 group but can I join on this buy? I'm in Switzerland but a few in-laws are in UK.


----------



## Chip_iTT

See no reason why it won't work in an A4. Have added you to the list and welcome the forum btw.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Updated list Â (*=IM'd details): Â Â

UK225 * Â Â 
Dont I recognise you * Â Â 
Wabbit * Â Â 
JackiesTT * Â 
SteveTT Â Â 
theendisnye Â * Â 
Sim * Â 
ADB * Â 
Boggie *
a4ace *


----------



## a4ace

question: does it use the sound from the pda to trigger the mute? which means that a small part of the very beginning of voice commands will be clipped? (which for me is just fine)

i initially tried connecting an mp3 player and the pocketpc on a Y connector to have both music and gps voice commands sent to my radio through an fm modulator. but as soon as i connect the ipaq, mp3 player is gone.

so right now, i have a wire ready to my pocket pc minijack to two rca jacks (left/right). i will just ask the technician to remove the y connector and install your device.

i'll just use a stereo to mono converter to connect to your device.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Yes, it monitors peak signal level and uses that to switch a relay to ground the Nav Control line. The box itself responds to the signal in <10mS so no clipping there, but it takes the radio about 200mS to switch to the Nav Inputs so 'Turn Right' becomes 'Urn Right'. I have a few modified voice files which put a nearly inaudible burst of sound in front to resolve this, but haven't quite found the right timing yet and not all need it - 'Ahead Keep Left' doesnt cos it has a long soft 'Ah' at the start.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Update:

Have now successfully installed both mute box and phoine car kit and resolved interaction between them (for more details of issue see here).

Box in original design works fine as long as no telephone kit connected to the Tel Inputs... Â a rework of part of the design was needed to suppress interaction between the two inputs - it seems that Tel +/- and Nav +/- are actually connected together inside the HU and the differentiator between them is which control line is used Â - Nav Cont or Tel Mute. Â If both, then the Tel takes priority but audio comes from both inputs... and gets fed back out to both... which made things a tad interesting and noisy.

Once I have made same mod to the second prototype to prove it production will start!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

knew you'd sort it!

nice one Irving


----------



## Chip_iTT

thx...

Did involve more components and have yet to find a good, cheap source for them.... but shouldn't affect price


----------



## UK225

Well done Irving [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I never doubted you wouldnt fix it ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> thx...
> 
> Did involve more components and have yet to find a good, cheap source for them.... but shouldn't affect price


even better!


----------



## Chip_iTT

Updated list (*=IM'd details):

UK225 * 
Dont I recognise you * 
Wabbit * 
JackiesTT * 
theendisnye * 
Sim * 
ADB * 
Boggie * 
a4ace * 
kop *

SteveTT ?nothing heard


----------



## boggie

Hi Irving,
Any news on ETA of this gadget? I have a Parrot to install but if production is imminent I will hold off so I can do both in one hit.
No pressure, I am quite happy to do the stereo-out twice - was just planning ahead.
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## Chip_iTT

Got the 2nd box back for mods, hopefully will be retested this weekend coming, in which case i'd hope within 3 weeks or so... parts suppliers permitting...


----------



## boggie

Cheers Irving,
I think I will wait until then.
B


----------



## Chip_iTT

Modded the 2nd prototype last night and tested OK, was posted back to JustinP today so hopefully he should try it out again over weekend and should be OK to start production.

Have all the stuff to make up PCBs... never tried this at home b4 so should be interesting


----------



## Chip_iTT

Updated list (*=IM'd details):

UK225 * 
Dont I recognise you * 
Wabbit * 
JackiesTT * 
theendisnye * 
ADB * 
Boggie * 
a4ace * 
kop *

SteveTT ?nothing heard

Sim dropped out due to proposed sale of car . Doesnt affect price for rest tho at this stage.


----------



## a4ace

so how did weekend testing go?


----------



## Chip_iTT

Sorry, been tied up with work - well the one that puts food in my kids and keeps roof over wife sort of thing...

OK, JustinP reported that the modded version works OK in his Parrott setup so that clears it all up. One minor issue is that most PDA charger leads break the earth connection (with an interference suppressor choke in both + and - supply leads) so the PDA is floating above ground. So when the ground lead to the box is connected to ground it actually creates noise... solution is to disconnect box from ground and rely on PDA to ground it but this means it only works when PDA is on charge and not when PDA is on internal battery. My view is that this isn't a big issue. I am still looking into this minor inconvenience tho to see if it can be resolved without cost (obvious solution is to isolate input with transformer but no room in box for this so means bigger box -> more cost).

Hope to get the parts ordered in bulk this week/early next and printed circuit boards etched this weekend or next (my birthday this weekend but have no idea if anything planned so bear with me on this!). Assuming all goes to plan should be able to assemble and test them over course of 1st half of March... takes about 2h to assemble and test each one.


----------



## justinp

Hi

The unit is fitted and working in my car quite well, test are on going, I am using it to and from work and should travel about 500 miles this week.

I know its hard but be patient, irving has done an excellent job and it will be worth the wait.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## a4ace

> One minor issue is that most PDA charger leads break the earth connection (with an interference suppressor choke in both + and - supply leads) so the PDA is floating above ground. Â So when the ground lead to the box is connected to ground it actually creates noise... solution is to disconnect box from ground and rely on PDA to ground it but this means it only works when PDA is on charge and not when PDA is on internal battery.


i think most of us will have the pda charged all the time during navigation. so this should really not be an issue.

i mentioned earlier that i have tried to connect pda and an mp3 player on a y connector to an fm modulator connected to stereo so i can hear music and gps voice commands at the same time. that didn't work but during testing of the pda connection, when charged, it did output noise to stereo (high pitched). the technician just put a filter on the ground wire connected to pda and noise is gone (not completely but hardly noticeable). but in my case, i had the tomtom car kit hardwired. solution might not be applicable to those using the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Current state of play - new printed circut layout done to accomodate mods as per rework from second prototype. Hope to get this etched this evening or one evening this week (has to be done in garage as no way wife will let corrosive etchant stuff in house, can't blame her really). Waiting on parts, which were ordered last week, but a couple of items on 7-10 day delivery due to being OOS, so expect most parts in time for stab at building frst couple of so next weekend.

Sorry its a bit delayed from when I expected... work and family keep getting in way of fun and games  but still hope to have them all done for end March, hopefully before...

Will be IM'ing you all shortly for payment, but am OK covering the cost of parts myself for now.


----------



## mercedes_SLK

~Have read with interest the previous pages of this thread...

Can anybody update me on what it is about EXACTLY?

A sat nav unit using your pda or a mp3 player using your pda?

What pda do you need and how does it work?

cheers

peTTe :shock:


----------



## a4ace

all of us in this group buy have a pda based navigation system. to get more idea, see tomtom's site (http://www.tomtom.com)

the problem is that the pda speaker is difficult to hear with the radio up. particularly on autoroutes/motorways. irving has designed a box that will connect the pda to the nav inputs of our radios.

not for mp3 player use.


----------



## UK225

Great news the product is nearing production.

Do you think the fairist way of deciding who should get the first made should be by alphabetic order, transposed from the first letters of christian & surnames ?

By the way my real name is Andy Andrews


----------



## a4ace

no way!!! i suggest last come first serve! :twisted:


----------



## Chip_iTT

hmmm... how can we make this fair....

A bidding war, dutch auction, bribery and corruption????

Actually fairest way will be the order in which you IM'd me your details  and since only I know that order, that makes it perfectly fair in my book!


----------



## a4ace

i'm 2nd from last... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## justinp

Hi

Just to let you guys know, I have been using the prototyped mute box for a couple of weeks now and it is excellent.

Irving you are a star [smiley=cheers.gif]

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## a4ace

patience.... patience.... patience... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Chip_iTT said:


> Actually fairest way will be the order in which you IM'd me your details  and since only I know that order, that makes it perfectly fair in my book!


      8)


----------



## UK225

Cool does that mean I am first as I am at the top of your IM list posted


----------



## Chip_iTT

This GB just cost me a new iron and ironing board cover 

To transfer the PCB design to the board you have to laserprint the design onto special 'transfer sheet' and then iron it onto the board.... using the 'medium' setting of the iron (two dots)... turns out the temp control in the iron is buggered and with the steam off it was rather hotter than expected... cue sticky mess on base of iron and on ironing board cover... wasted one sheet of transfer paper and got my wife in a mood (bloody car, spend more time etc etc). Bummer.

Cue attempt #2 this evening after I've been shopping. Trouble is I know she wants the new Tefal all singing steam iron thing with integral board... so will probably have to buy myself a cheap non-steam iron just for this. Oh well, got plenty more circuit boards to make up... Rev counter boost gauge, CANbus Interface, etc etc....


----------



## UK225

Any news yet irving ?


----------



## Chip_iTT

All the remaining bits finally turned up today!... and printed a new circuit board transfer off on the decent laser printer at work so hope to 'iron' this and possibly etch it tonight... couldn't do it the other day cos my laser printer at home has just decided for some reason that 1" squares are now actually 1" x 15/16"... good thing I did a test print before redoing it... still can't get it to do it after a whole day of trying on Saturday (must have used 1/2 ream of paper too)... gave up and went to the Kneesworth meet on Sunday instead  (see pics elsewhere)

Hopefully will assemble them this weekend...


----------



## UK225

Sterling work Irving 

Could you please now just leave my box with long tails no connectors needed as I am doing a complete rewire of all my existing gadgets in my soon to come ICE install :lol:

Kops would stay as before short tails, female minijack in/out audio. long tail bare end for mute wire.

Many thanks 
Morgan


----------



## Chip_iTT

Morgan,

Errr ... yes, i think i understood that 

Anyway, things progress apace  (day at home sick today with a stinking cold, so thought I'd put it to good use)

Etched PCBs (got 11 good ones out of 15 - not bad for a first attempt!), and part assembled... then ran out of solder at 9pm  (thought I had another reel but blowed if I can find it - will go to Maplins tomorrow and get some more)


----------



## boggie

I want the 3rd one from the left please Irving


----------



## a4ace

yeah they look so nice and colorful that i'm tempted to request that i get it w/o covers 

how about a see through cover like my swatch? 

anyways, those are great work!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## UK225

[smiley=dude.gif]



Excellent work !!


----------



## Chip_iTT

Nearly there guys and gals...

10 boards all tested, and all but 1 worked first time (bad joint on the one that didnt, but easily sorted )... also have 5 cable looms wired so hope to finish tomorrow ... errrr today :? ... (except Kops as I will need to get diff connector as requested). Subject to a final test, I should be posting these out Tuesday or Wednesday assuming i don't have to go to either Southampton and/or Sheffield


----------



## PaulRS3

slightly OT

but still following your DIS / canbus / boost guage R&D

keep us all posted !


----------



## UK225

Cool.. I will be eagerly awaiting thursdays post


----------



## Chip_iTT

zzzzzzzzz...where was I...oh yes... well due to family issues (don't you just love kids and A-level coursework!) I didnt get any chance till 11:30pm to do what i originally planned to start at 9 this morning... and since a) I am tired (well it is 2:48am) and b) I don't want to make any mistakes (already burned a hole in my hand) I'm going to have to leave this till Monday night... apologies... Hopefully i wont have to go away this week on biz, but email from client this afternoon suggests otherwise...I'll know tomorrow when, where and how long. So UK225, don't wait too eagerly OK


----------



## Chip_iTT

Paul-S3 said:


> slightly OT
> 
> but still following your DIS / canbus / boost guage R&D
> 
> keep us all posted !


On hold, but as soon as these are out the door.....


----------



## Chip_iTT

Just an update as I know you are all getting impatient....

Boards done and tested
Wiring looms done
Boxes 1/2 done

nearly there....

Just been overwhelmed with work (of the paying variety) this last few weeks, which isn't a bad thing...most of the time anyway...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

no worries fella - KNOW it'll be worth the wait


----------



## Chip_iTT

We're getting there, rest will be done tonight and hope to have all out by weekend!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

star!
if you pm me your addr, I'll get a cheque out


----------



## kop

What are you doing about payment???

When do you want it sent out?


----------



## boggie

PAYPAL? :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hugely impressed! 8)

Will they come with an idiots guide (just thinking of Dave, he'll have to fit it  )

As others have asked, let me know payment details 

Jackie x


----------



## ADB

I think I am still on the list :?: - how do you want paying [smiley=huh2.gif]

Andy


----------



## scoTTy

If you have any test mules, etc left at the end, then I'd be interested. I didn't express an interest before as I had the OE SatNAv in the TT but I need to get somthing like this to go withmy as yet undecided palm top solution.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Hi All,

_*The wait is over*_ [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

They would have gone out today if the bl**dy post office hadn't shut at 1pm for 'systems update' :? :x .. but they'll go on Monday, 1st class, recorded delivery.

So, if you would like to pay now  , PAYPAL to [email protected]********.co.uk (sorry debit cards only, no credit cards as they stiff you additional 3.4%  ) or IM me for bank transfer details if you prefer or address details (if you _really _must send a cheque)


----------



## Chip_iTT

scoTTy said:


> If you have any test mules, etc left at the end, then I'd be interested. I didn't express an interest before as I had the OE SatNAv in the TT but I need to get somthing like this to go withmy as yet undecided palm top solution.


Scotty,

I have 1 spare board left, so if you want one I can assemble another...will be a couple of weeks tho.


----------



## kop

Send me your details via IM and I will set up a bank transfer to go out tomorrow....

Is mine ready too?? Coz u said i may have to wait longer!

Total is Â£45, is that correct?


----------



## Chip_iTT

Kop,

Yes it is, but I need to check with you... was it 3.5 or 2.5mm stereo minijack on input lead? and output lead just bare ends right... ?

also input and output leads are currently 90cm long approx... I can cut them down if you want...let me know before tomorrow lunchtime


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hi Chip_iTT

Sorry, not registered for PayPal and my bank makes enormous charges for bank transfers ...Â£30 (I don't have internet banking)

It sounds as though you're not keen on cheques? Quite happy to send cash...crisp readies  by recorded delivery if you're around when the postie delivers?

Please let me know what's easiest for you cheque or postie - sorry 

Regards Jackie x


----------



## kop

You have IM Chip_iTT


----------



## Chip_iTT

Jackie

Registering for PayPal is free, takes 30secs, and won't cost you a penny more as long as you have a debit card... recommended at www.paypal.com

however I have pm'd address to you, cheque will be fine if thats the only way and isnt really a problem (just means me finding time to go to the bank... with e-Transfers and e-banking and e-everything else, i rarely go into the bank these days!  )

irving...


----------



## Chip_iTT

Link to installation instructions provided in post #1


----------



## scoTTy

Chip_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any test mules, etc left at the end, then I'd be interested. I didn't express an interest before as I had the OE SatNAv in the TT but I need to get somthing like this to go withmy as yet undecided palm top solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty,
> 
> I have 1 spare board left, so if you want one I can assemble another...will be a couple of weeks tho.
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. Thanks.

There's absolutely no rush at all as I have to work out what to get first. I need to search off-topic to remind me what are good solutions and I don't want to take your post off topic.


----------



## Chip_iTT

All,

The boxes are on their way to you, posted 2nd class recorded delivery first thing this am. You should get them Wednesday.

If you haven't already done so, please send your Â£45 (a4ace, see you PM) as soon as possible - I will maintain a list in post #1 when payment received. Please let me know when your box arrives.

Thanks all, and enjoy


----------



## UK225

M8 can you IM me your addy so I can send payment 

Will look forward to trying it out when it arrives 

I am going to do a temp install for the time being, then will do a permanent fit with my audio upgrade


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Wow speedy service or what !!! Mine arrived just after 8am today.

Just need to twist Huby's arm and get it fitted 

IM for you Irving

Jackie x


----------



## UK225

Mine has arrived to, now where did I put my soldering iron 

No work today I must go & play 8)

Many thanks for this Irving.

Payment has been sent by paypal.


----------



## kop

Mine arrived too this morning!!! 

It will be a busy weekend me is hoping!! :wink:


----------



## boggie

Not had mine yet  Irving - can you PM me with what address I gave you as I can't remember if it was work or home. :? 
Have sent payment on Paypal, thanks for all your hard work - much appreciated!  
Boggie


----------



## Chip_iTT

Thanks guys 

I obviously didnt make it clear that CREDIT card (as opposed to DEBIT, i.e. Switch, card ) payments attract a 3.4% hit on PayPal so they have generously knocked off Â£1.73 on each payment  Never mind, I'll take the hit, upgrade to the premier account (might be useful for next project or 2) and be wiser next time ... and you can all buy me a beer in lieu next time we meet 

Irving...


----------



## a4ace

i understood your request clearly but don't have any choice but credit card. i hope i have added enough to make the payment you recieved exact.


----------



## Chip_iTT

a4ace said:


> i understood your request clearly but don't have any choice but credit card. i hope i have added enough to make the payment you recieved exact.


Near enuf  and thanks for picking up on that


----------



## UK225

Irving quick question is the box internally fused in anyway or do I need to add an inline fuse to its power feed ?

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Chip_iTT

tempted to say RTFM  ... but no it isnt, it is reverse protected tho and the internal diode wil vapourise at 1.5A so probably no external fuse really needed, but I'd recommend a 1A inline fuse as a matter of course. Depends where you are wiring to, if you connect to the back of cig lighter you are already fused 16A for that and wiring will take a 16A overload no probs, but if you're going to 30, 30A or 75X then def put another in.


----------



## boggie

Am I missing something re paypal? Are we not covering your costs at Â£45. Let me know and I will send more!
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## kop

I think what he is getting at is!!

If you pay for the item via pay pal...and it is set up that the funds come out from your credit card....Pay Pal charge the person who is being given the money in the form of a percentage!!

If you choose to pay with Pay Pal but have a debit card that the funds come out of, then Pay Pal dont take any commission.

Therefore anyone who is using Pay Pal and a credit card is being charged Â£45, however they only release Â£43 odd to Chip TT.....

Correct me if I am wrong though!


----------



## a4ace

kop said:


> Therefore anyone who is using Pay Pal and a credit card is being charged Â£45, however they only release Â£43 odd to Chip TT.....


it is exactly that me thinks. that's why i calculated how much i would pay so that chip tt will get the exact amount. but i based it on one of his messages where he said he will get charged with 3.4%. then he said that 1.73 is being chopped of 45, so it means 3.8%, that's why he said it's near enuf. paying him 46.80 by credit card will give him 45.02, if my calculation is correct.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Thank you, Ronaldo, for explaining that better than I did 

Learnt 2 things:

1/ Never assume everybody reads the details of what I wrote... 
2/ Do more research first 

As I rarely use a CC except my business one I sort of assumed that using a debit card with PayPal wasn't an issue for most or that most would be happy to pay by bank transfer (which costs nothing, normally, if you bank online or use telephone banking, just quote the sort code and acct number to pay to). As a new-ish user of Paypal I didnt realise that other people didn't know that paypal does this on credit cards... basically covering their merchant fee.

If you want to make up the difference (Â£1.73 btw ONLY APPLIES TO THOSE PAYING BY CC ON PAYPAL) I won't complain  .... but as it was my fault for not explaining properly I'll take a beer next time!


----------



## Chip_iTT

a4ace said:


> kop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore anyone who is using Pay Pal and a credit card is being charged Â£45, however they only release Â£43 odd to Chip TT.....
> 
> 
> 
> it is exactly that me thinks. that's why i calculated how much i would pay so that chip tt will get the exact amount. but i based it on one of his messages where he said he will get charged with 3.4%. then he said that 1.73 is being chopped of 45, so it means 3.8%, that's why he said it's near enuf. paying him 46.80 by credit card will give him 45.02, if my calculation is correct.
Click to expand...

Yes, but as yours included a conversion from Swiss Francs too it was slightly low, by about 30p, but isn't worth worrying about 

The actual charge for Sterling CC transactions is 3.4% + Â£0.20 fixed, plus another 0.5% for European cross-border transactions.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

wow!

so we've got aluminium paddles coming from France to the Uk and the US, and now we've got good old home grown electronics winging their way from Blighty to Switzerland 

what a multi cultural place this is! 8)


----------



## boggie

I got mine this morning  
Thanks Irving!


----------



## Chip_iTT

All,

Who made their payment from bank s/c 201071 a/c 80xxxx20? No reference so no idea who it was!

Thanks to those who have paid up so quickly (Jackie, cheque arrived this am thx)


----------



## kop

Update!!!

Both myself and UK225 have now got the boxes installed and working!! (with lots of help from UK225)

They seem to work very well, with only just the very first part of the 1st letter missing in the commands!!
(although I think UK225 may have this one sorted from a mate of his!!  )

I will be testing it out properly over the Easter Weekend!!

Oh btw, we both got a engine noise when conneting the 'ground' so we have let this unconnected and its ground through our Brodit Mount!!

Thanks Chip_iTT!!


----------



## Chip_iTT

Thanks guys, pleased its all working as expected...

Would love to solve the 'ground' issue, but nothing I've tried so far has worked... the TT is a very noisy environment!

The strange thing is that I dont get this problem with the hands-free, yet it is virtually identical electrically and wired in exactly the same way... strange.... :?


----------



## a4ace

got mine today!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

mine too!!!


----------



## a4ace

had the box installed today. works great!!! thanks irving!

you mentioned modifying some wav files to include almost inaudible signal in the beginning to trigger the nav mute. can you share these files?

thanks!


----------



## Chip_iTT

a4ace said:


> had the box installed today. works great!!! thanks irving!
> 
> you mentioned modifying some wav files to include almost inaudible signal in the beginning to trigger the nav mute. can you share these files?
> 
> thanks!


Funny you should ask that, but Boggie is working on these right now and hopefully will have some 'fixed' files shortly... whenthey're done we will share on a server somewhere


----------



## kop

Will they work with tomtom nav 2 & 3?


----------



## Chip_iTT

kop said:


> Will they work with tomtom nav 2 & 3?


yeah, these are TomTom 2 files, slightly modded....


----------



## a4ace

forgot to mention that on the A4 Symphony II, the connections to the nav +/-/mute had to be changed. do you envision doing another batch? some might get interested if i report this to a couple of forums.


----------



## Chip_iTT

There is some interest in another batch....

What do you mean the connections had to be changed?


----------



## a4ace

the technician had to change the spade connectors to something else.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Some models have a ISO 10-way female connector as standard when the Audi phone option is fitted, in which case the spades will have to be replaced with the correct crimp fittings to fit in the connector housing. I was going to provide the connector as standard, but many have already fitted an aftermarket phone kit and that would mean rewiring the phone kit, also the connector block isnt cheap and would have added Â£5+ to the price... so in the end I decided on the spades as the least hassle approach for most people. Can leave them open-ended for alternate fittings as necessary on request so not an issue I think. As long as there is no electrical change, just mechanical, then not a problem.


----------



## a4ace

that's it exactly! i have the audi phone option. would it add to cost if you replace the spade connectors with crimp fittings?


----------



## Chip_iTT

2 problems with crimp fittings:

1/ getting them isnt easy... Audi dealers can supply - eventually - and to buy from other suppliers means buying 100+ at a time

2/ They can't be used instead of the spades as they are not stable outside a connector housing

Also there is no need for them unless the Audi phone kit is fitted... this is true for all Head Units - Concert, Chorus and Symphony - its the fitting of the car kit that puts the connector housing in the way and this represents a very small number of users....

So will stay with spades, but will offer bare ends for those who need them.


----------



## a4ace

i can't find any pattern yet but sometimes, the box works flawlessly, and sometimes it will keep muting every so often.

i started having this problem after having the tomtom bluetooth gps cradle hardwired. do you think having competition on the power will cause this problem? i cannot be sure entirely that this is the cause, because sometimes, it behaves pretty well. i did an adjustment to the volume after but it is to lessen, not to strengthen the volume. would the volume adjusted either way affect sensitivity as well?

on another point, after the installation, the technician asked if he can call me if any of his customers would like the same setup. can i give your contact? or would you prefer me just pointing him to this thread? or maybe you can give me your e-mail address. this is his site http://www.audio-prestige.ch/, where i had the box installed, as well as the tomtom ipaq and bluetooth gps cradles.

i would have liked to test more but i think when the bluetooth gps's battery is full, it wouldn't turn on on ignition. i informed tomtom about it and they asked me to return the unit for repair. so now it's packed and ready for pickup tomorrow. don't know how long to get it back so that i can return to testing.


----------



## kop

Any news on the wave files???


----------



## Chip_iTT

a4ace said:


> i can't find any pattern yet but sometimes, the box works flawlessly, and sometimes it will keep muting every so often.
> 
> i started having this problem after having the tomtom bluetooth gps cradle hardwired. do you think having competition on the power will cause this problem? i cannot be sure entirely that this is the cause, because sometimes, it behaves pretty well. i did an adjustment to the volume after but it is to lessen, not to strengthen the volume. would the volume adjusted either way affect sensitivity as well?
> 
> on another point, after the installation, the technician asked if he can call me if any of his customers would like the same setup. can i give your contact? or would you prefer me just pointing him to this thread? or maybe you can give me your e-mail address. this is his site http://www.audio-prestige.ch/, where i had the box installed, as well as the tomtom ipaq and bluetooth gps cradles.
> 
> i would have liked to test more but i think when the bluetooth gps's battery is full, it wouldn't turn on on ignition. i informed tomtom about it and they asked me to return the unit for repair. so now it's packed and ready for pickup tomorrow. don't know how long to get it back so that i can return to testing.


Thanks for the plug and yes would be ahppy to discuss with him. Point him at irving AT ********.co.uk

As to the random silencing, I have never experienced it, but UK225 (i thnk) mentioned he'd seen it on occasion.. I think it could be 2 possible things... noisy power lines, or RF ingress from the mobile phone. How often is it happening? And do you notice it when the phone is off, or more when the system is under load (e.g. headlights, A/Con etc all on)?

I can't do any testing myself right now as my GPS mouse has to go back for replacement 'cos it died (RIP  ), but driving around with the PDA switched on and plugged in hasn't produced any extraneous muting for me.


----------



## Chip_iTT

kop said:


> Any news on the wave files???


Due to dead GPS mouse I've not been able to test the ones that Boggie put together. I have PM's him and asked him to send you a set...if you've not heard, PM him and give him your email addy...


----------



## a4ace

Chip_iTT said:


> How often is it happening? And do you notice it when the phone is off, or more when the system is under load (e.g. headlights, A/Con etc all on)?


seems like the only pattern i can find is when the engine is cold, and since having the tomtom bluetooth gps cradle wired. all three (ipaq cradle, satnav box, gps cradle) i think are sharing the same line. but i've also seen one or two random mutings after the engine's been running a while.

do you think i should go back to the shop and have the satnav put on a dedicated power line?



Chip_iTT said:


> I can't do any testing myself right now as my GPS mouse has to go back for replacement 'cos it died (RIP  ), but driving around with the PDA switched on and plugged in hasn't produced any extraneous muting for me.


hmmm, both our gps receivers are out for repair... this is not a kind of side-effect is it?


----------



## Chip_iTT

Can't see any reason why sharing the same power line should be an issue. My thought is this could be related to a ground noise spike problem, since the satnav box return is through the PDA. I am going to get a ground-loop isolator to try on mine (Â£8.99 from Maplins, but should be able to get them from any good car audio shop - just don't pay the silly prices for 'quality audio' ones - Â£30+ I've seen and they are identical units!), which will plug in the audio line between the PDA and the box and allow me to reconnect the ground wire on the box.

I wonder if turning the sensitivity down will reduce the problem?

My GPS mouse problem was probably, IMHO but not provable, related to Audi dealer boost-testing battery... it failed shortly after the car was with them for a battery problem diagnosis.... but have to get the mouse out and back to PC World - thats this weekends job


----------



## a4ace

Chip_iTT said:


> Can't see any reason why sharing the same power line should be an issue. My thought is this could be related to a ground noise spike problem, since the satnav box return is through the PDA. I am going to get a ground-loop isolator to try on mine (Â£8.99 from Maplins, but should be able to get them from any good car audio shop - just don't pay the silly prices for 'quality audio' ones - Â£30+ I've seen and they are identical units!), which will plug in the audio line between the PDA and the box and allow me to reconnect the ground wire on the box.


there is already a filter installed.



Chip_iTT said:


> I wonder if turning the sensitivity down will reduce the problem?


it could, but that means having to remove the wheel well, which i don't know if i can put back


----------



## Chip_iTT

a4ace said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see any reason why sharing the same power line should be an issue. My thought is this could be related to a ground noise spike problem, since the satnav box return is through the PDA. I am going to get a ground-loop isolator to try on mine (Â£8.99 from Maplins, but should be able to get them from any good car audio shop - just don't pay the silly prices for 'quality audio' ones - Â£30+ I've seen and they are identical units!), which will plug in the audio line between the PDA and the box and allow me to reconnect the ground wire on the box.
> 
> 
> 
> there is already a filter installed.
Click to expand...

Filter where?



a4ace said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if turning the sensitivity down will reduce the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> it could, but that means having to remove the wheel well, which i don't know if i can put back
Click to expand...

Wheel well???? where is box fitted then?


----------



## a4ace

the cover below the steering wheel. it is placed at the back of the radio.

the noise filter i think is installed in the satnav box ground or the ipaq cradle. can't remember. i'll see if i can ask the technician.


----------



## a4ace

got my receiver back and the tomtom 3 upgrade. resumed testing and so far, it's been working well, with only a couple of times that i get some random muting, and i think i know why.

it happens when i connect the jack after turning the engine and the pocketpc on. i think the jack is rotating slightly until it settles into a comfortable position.

so now, i keep in mind to put the pocketpc on cradle, connect the audio jack, put phone on cradle, buckle-up, turn on engine, and turn on pocketpc. hopefully, from the time i connect the jack and the time i turn on the pocketpc, the jack has settled into a position it likes. i also remind myself not to turn on engine while the pocketpc is connected to the satnav mute box and the pocketpc is on. i think the box receives a big spike when this is done.


----------



## Chip_iTT

That might explain it...and why i dont get the problem..on the ipaqs and most other PDA I've seen the jack is either at the top or bottom... and movement of the connector could generate high-frequency noise which you wont hear but the box is sensitive to it (I will add some low-pass filtering in the next build to make it less so, will also reduce possibility of false triggering from line noise and mobile phone interference - not that I have seen these either). On my PDA the jack it is on the LH side about 2cm up. To get the PDA in the cradle with the audio plugged in I had to mod the cradle to make a cut-out in the 'ear' that clamps to the PDA and use a right-angled connector which is embedded now into the 'ear'. I drop the PDA into the cradle, plug the power/GPS lead in the bottom and close the ears on the cradle which automatically plugs in the audio lead and it can't move at all... has the added benefit of stopping the PDA leaping out of the cradle on speed humps...


----------



## jampott

Can you make one for my Zed with BOSE please?


----------



## Chip_iTT

Tim,
Does your HU have sat nav inputs?

See my new thread 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=25998


----------



## jampott

Chip_iTT said:


> Tim,
> Does your HU have sat nav inputs?
> 
> See my new thread
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=25998


It must do, as SatNav is an option in the Zed as a dealer fit....


----------



## boozshey

WOW!! Wish I would have had an Audi when this was first thought of...

Can I still get my hands on one of these things?


----------



## a4ace

Chip_iTT said:


> Link to installation instructions provided in post #1


can you provide the link to installation instructions again? thanks.

ps: box been working really well.


----------



## mcousin

Where can I buy one of these boxes and will it interface to a Garmin Quest? Thanks MCousin


----------



## Chip_iTT

mcousin said:


> Where can I buy one of these boxes and will it interface to a Garmin Quest? Thanks MCousin


It should do but currently not building anymore. I am looking at building a new batch but not making any promises at the moment (see the thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46402)


----------

